# New obsession Bow is INSANE!!!



## gretchp (Aug 26, 2011)

I went down yesterday and spent the afternoon with Dennis fine tuning my new bow........one hour this morning and i am shooting groups like i have never done before!!
I am brand new on the Pro Staff at obsession archery , inc.
Bringing Power to the ladies!!!
26" draw 41 lb


----------



## frdstang90 (Aug 26, 2011)

I wish someone in north Ga carried them.  I would love to try one out.


----------



## gretchp (Aug 26, 2011)

how far north? is there a bow/archery dealer of any kind near you anywhere? i can get them a form to order some.


----------



## frdstang90 (Aug 26, 2011)

I am as far north as you can get in Young Harris.  There is a bow shop about 5 miles from my house but I want to shoot one first to see if I like it.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Aug 26, 2011)

Congrats...gretch lve had mine a couple of months and it seems to love being on the podium has not failed to pass one up since l sighted it in can't wait to turn it loose in the woods....Good Luck..


----------



## J Gilbert (Aug 26, 2011)

frdstang90 said:


> I am as far north as you can get in Young Harris.  There is a bow shop about 5 miles from my house but I want to shoot one first to see if I like it.



It'll be awhile til I'm up there, but I've got a buddy who has a place of Poteet Creek that we go to in the winter to do some duck huntin, I'll bring mine along for you to try when we get up that way if you haven't tried one before then


----------



## frdstang90 (Aug 26, 2011)

J Gilbert said:


> It'll be awhile til I'm up there, but I've got a buddy who has a place of Poteet Creek that we go to in the winter to do some duck huntin, I'll bring mine along for you to try when we get up that way if you haven't tried one before then



Sounds good.  I would appreciate it.


----------



## Buckin07 (Aug 27, 2011)

Seen one in a shop guy was getting set up and it blew up before he left but they are the same as the athens.


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Aug 27, 2011)

what do you mean it blew up? what about them is the same as the athens?


----------



## hound dog (Aug 27, 2011)

Glad you like your new bow.


----------



## Buckin07 (Aug 27, 2011)

Shooting and it blew the strings off of it and the cam system and design is but if u setdraw stops right they are a good bow


----------



## copecowboy84 (Aug 27, 2011)

Cant wait to get mine, send dennis an pm on here cause i cant call him due to being in iraq. hoping to get one ordered and possibly get on the prostaff. Man cant wait, i already have the obsession and dont even have the bow yet lol


----------



## mr10ss (Aug 28, 2011)

I appreciate your service there copecowboy84. Hope all is well and have a great day.


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Aug 28, 2011)

Son do you call a hunting shoot with your 3d setup the podium its deer season put your stuff on let's go whack





BOTTEMLINE said:


> Congrats...gretch lve had mine a couple of months and it seems to love being on the podium has not failed to pass one up since l sighted it in can't wait to turn it loose in the woods....Good Luck..


----------



## Taylor Co. (Aug 28, 2011)

Kool Hand Luke said:


> Son do you call a hunting shoot with your 3d setup the podium its deer season put your stuff on let's go whack



Amen, brother! Got to go to a ProAm and do it..There ain't no podiums at a local shoot.


----------



## 3Dshooter (Aug 28, 2011)

Kool Hand Luke said:


> Son do you call a hunting shoot with your 3d setup the podium its deer season put your stuff on let's go whack



Amen Farmer!!!  Get the PSE out and whack them deer!!!!


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 28, 2011)

"podium"??  i think the squirrel is starting to suffer with delusions of grandeur, lol!!


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Aug 28, 2011)

*Podium*

Got a pair of asa plaques on the wall son and the cbg championship wasn't a hunting shoot farmer..Good luck with Pse they are good bows l was tired of beating down that bow you got anyway....lol


----------



## 3Dshooter (Aug 28, 2011)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Got a pair of asa plaques on the wall son and the cbg championship wasn't a hunting shoot farmer..Good luck with Pse they are good bows l was tired of beating down that bow you got anyway....lol



I thought everybody had some ASA plaques, I've got some of them too, like Taylor Co said ain't no podiums locally...


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Aug 28, 2011)

*Podium*

Oh...My bad that's what we call it when you finish top three maybe that's why you haven't heard the saying...lol...Look you and Trey called us out bashing Obssesion bows Y'all got beat end of story..Courtesy of Obssesion Archery


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Aug 28, 2011)

Squirrel I still got the old hoyt boy.
I'm gonna kill more deer. come on son they everywhere. I even got a fallow
Deer over here on the hill. Did you win a buckle
Bro at cbg if you
Didn't I got one you can have. LOL


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey bro what year was those plaques back in the 90s if you need some more plaques I looked today I think there was 72 let me know lol 





BOTTEMLINE said:


> Got a pair of asa plaques on the wall son and the cbg championship wasn't a hunting shoot farmer..Good luck with Pse they are good bows l was tired of beating down that bow you got anyway....lol


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 29, 2011)

Daddy always told me, "if you have to tell someone how good you are, you're probably not as good as you think."


----------



## Taylor Co. (Aug 29, 2011)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Oh...My bad that's what we call it when you finish top three maybe that's why you haven't heard the saying...lol...Look you and Trey called us out bashing Obssesion bows Y'all got beat end of story..Courtesy of Obssesion Archery



You got it wrong Mark, on both accounts...I never said I was on the podium..By the posted scores you didn't beat me at State anyway. This Obsession Too, shall pass. It's a good bow. I admit to that. Besides,
I believe you won those plaques a while back with maybe a PSE or was it Hoyt..anyway you won it, the bow didn't. Your a good shooter and a good fella, just don't give the bow too much credit.


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 29, 2011)

squirrel had to shooting his hooooyout.  he just got that obcession, he's bragging about, lol


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Aug 29, 2011)

Yea geez it was a Hoyt in 06 was the last asa l shot and Farmer they do owe me a couple from Ga. 06 never was able to put the Pse there...Time will tell..but that Obssesion will be there this ain't my first rodeo l know what it takes now lm on a killing spree so we will get back to that next season!!!


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes sir me to , aint mine either
Its time to wack em now we got to talk broadheads . No need for food plots this year we got acorns everywhere now just came out of the woods


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 29, 2011)

yeah, squirrel, i knew you were on a long hiatus, but i didn't think it was from '06.  whoa, that's 5 years??
i must say, i was skeptical that you'd hang around, but it looks like you may be back for a good while this time.  you've even got you a whole new bunch of shootin' buddies to keep you involved.  instead of jeff, keith and billy boo, you've got lee, butch, mike and ricky.  hang in there squirrel man, there's lots of "podiums", lol, in your future


----------



## robinh (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey Bottomline ,just remember what got you there,and don't let Dennis see what you are shooting on your avatar.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Oct 5, 2011)

*Obssesion SS*

Yea..l need to get on that getting ready for next year l know all the haters will be back just going to punish them a lot harder....


----------



## J Gilbert (Oct 5, 2011)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Yea..l need to get on that getting ready for next year l know all the haters will be back just going to punish them a lot harder....



I may have to set up my SS for 3D and give it a shot this year myself, never done it before but with the way I'm shooting with this bow, it might be about time.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Oct 6, 2011)

*Shoot*

Come on out maybe you can catch me and Bowanna somewhere and we can group up...


----------



## J Gilbert (Oct 7, 2011)

Just might have to come out and let you guys show me the ropes, I've always wanted to try it but just never have.


----------

